# I just heard...



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 10, 2007)

Will be having her Mini Donks on for the first show of the season today.

I hope someone watches .... I will be gone for most of the day.

It's funny they mentioned she was starting off the new season with a bunch of "butt*s"




:


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 10, 2007)

Cool. I'll try to catch the show inbetween jobs.


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 10, 2007)

I missed it. Yard work/laundry/errands/more yard work and carpool for teh kids got teh better of me LOL. Anyone else see it?


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 10, 2007)

I hope someone saw it too



:

the early morning show....showed her on her new set with "NEWSPAPER"

as an isle for her mini Donks when they made their appearance??

My donks would have thought the newspaper was eats



: ??

As for Martha ??

if I were her... I would have NEVER made them walk on newspaper??

so many other options when you are that rich



:


----------



## RJRMINIS (Sep 10, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]I caught the last part of it, she had two jacks, and then brought in her jenny she got for them.........I couldn't figure out why she wanted 2 jacks.....and one jenny(I think she needs another jenny!LOL) The jenny was a beautiful spotted girl. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Did anyone see the whole clip? I know she said she got the 2 boys in Canada and the Jenny a friend from CO gave her.[/SIZE]


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, I am such a goober about things like this



: When I saw Martha talking about the donkey visit on "Today" I set the dvr thingie to record it, so here is my full report.. lol

Per Martha as she led the two little jacks in for the opening - "Miniatures, true Sicilian donkeys... just the most delightful pets" She got the jacks a few months ago for Mother's Day from her daughter and a friend. Clive and Rufus are the jacks' names, one a chocolate brown and the other is mostly white. "Like big dogs" she also says. They were "craving a jennet", so Billie is her new little jennet from her friend in Bedford (a white spotted). They were so cute, not very old, and one was resting its head on another one.... awwww



: Martha reports the donks even came up to the back door the other day to visit with the dogs.

Anyhoo... they were really cute, but of course NO cuter than OUR donkeys here on the forum



:


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 11, 2007)

That's great PR for our wonderful donkeys ( hehe "our" you'd think I actually had one LOL)


----------



## Emily's mom (Sep 11, 2007)

:no: We do not get Martha in these parts, but I am sure 'our' donkeys are much better



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the review Tammy





Did they walk on Newspaper



:



:


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 12, 2007)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> Thanks for the review Tammy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[SIZE=12pt]Yes, Teri, it appeared they walked on the newspaper like good little donkeys



: But they had also put some hay down which the donks happily munched on while Martha did a portion of the show. Such well-behaved little creatures they are



:  [/SIZE]


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

[SIZE=10pt]Bumping this up for those interested in seeing a picture of Clive, Rufus and Billie



Nice horse, too



: [/SIZE]

Martha's Mini Donkeys & Horse


----------



## julieb (Oct 26, 2007)

FlatCreekFarm said:


> [SIZE=10pt]Bumping this up for those interested in seeing a picture of Clive, Rufus and Billie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[SIZE=14pt]Thanks Tammy....what a barn mine doesnt look like that...what alittle money will do!!!



: I think she had the donkeys again on her show the other day i think tuesday...so of course i missed it...they look like cuties..( i dont see any cob webs)it kind of reminds me of little kings farm, barn in indiana[/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 26, 2007)

WOW~~ sure wish my donkeys could live in luxery like that, I could move right in with them



:



: I dont remember who it is on our forum, but someone either lives (or there daughter) lives right up the road from Martha's farm, and she posted pictures of it awhile back. When I first heard she had donkeys ..I wrote her and asked her if she could post a pic of them on our forum....needless to say, I received no response from her :new_shocked: :bgrin Ce


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

julieb said:


> ( i dont see any cob webs)


I don't see any poo either :new_shocked:



> I wrote her and asked her if she could post a pic of them on our forum....needless to say, I received no response from her Ce


Well, I was waiting on her to post the pics of her donkeys but you know, she is a very busy lady



: Sooo I had to do it for her :bgrin :lol:

Yes, I would move right in that barn too... wow, sWeet!!



:


----------



## Shari (Oct 27, 2007)

No kidding.... I would love a barn and property like that!!!!



:


----------



## crackerjackjack (Oct 27, 2007)

I was so proud of my little shed. Her donkeys would be appauld to live in it. She even has the fence I want. Thanks for posting pictures. It is nice to see how the other half live. I am glad that donkeys don't watch tv. They would all want that barn. I bet that she doesn't play with her donks like the rest of us do.


----------



## Emily's mom (Oct 27, 2007)

:



: Holly Cow the barn is much much nicer than my house!!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Oct 27, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Her donkeys probably think they died and went to heaven.....mine wouldn't know what to do.......haha



: [/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 28, 2007)

WOW!!!!

I bet the stalls clean themselves as well



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 29, 2007)

Stalls that clean themselves..can you imagine, now thats a idea I really like :bgrin , like little mini robots picking up all the little mini poop. :bgrin I have a barn cleaner, that goes around the full barn, and takes everything right outside into the manure spreader, but darn--I still have to pick my stalls, and put it into the cleaner, which runs in front of every stall. Maybe I'll ask Santa for some barn cleaning robuts for christmas...and you all can just about guess what SANTA would tell me :bgrin Ohhh, wouldnt it be nice to be Martha, and have cleaning help, and not even see a cobweb. BUT--we could just put those big black creepy plastic spiders in our cobwebs, and tell everyone we decorated the barn for HALLOWEEN. I LIKE that thought! YUP~~ good excuse not to sweep down the cobwebs. Corinne


----------



## julieb (Oct 29, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Stalls that clean themselves..can you imagine, now thats a idea I really like :bgrin , like little mini robots picking up all the little mini poop. :bgrin I have a barn cleaner, that goes around the full barn, and takes everything right outside into the manure spreader, but darn--I still have to pick my stalls, and put it into the cleaner, which runs in front of every stall. Maybe I'll ask Santa for some barn cleaning robuts for christmas...and you all can just about guess what SANTA would tell me :bgrin Ohhh, wouldnt it be nice to be Martha, and have cleaning help, and not even see a cobweb. BUT--we could just put those big black creepy plastic spiders in our cobwebs, and tell everyone we decorated the barn for HALLOWEEN. I LIKE that thought! YUP~~ good excuse not to sweep down the cobwebs. Corinne


[SIZE=14pt]Ok Corinne i need to know about this barn cleaner...it sounds a whole lot better then my filling the buckets..when you have time i would love to hear about it and where you get them




:   [/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 29, 2007)

OMG, Julie~~ and to think you live in my neck of the woods. :bgrin Do you know where the PATZ Corp. is in Pound?? :bgrin They make them there. They are expensive, several thousand $$, but we had this installed when we still had our dairy cows. My barn is a remodeled dairy barn, most dairy barns have barn cleaners, we took all the stanchions out of and resurfaced the floor and matted it, and built stalls. Here is a pic of the barn cleaner..if you look close at the floor you will see a gutter that runs in front of the stalls, that gutter has "flites" on it,(if you look really close you can almost see the darker lines in the gutter..those are the flites) so you just need to scrape out the stalls right into the gutter, flip the switch and it goes right out the barn, up a chute type thing, and it gets deposited into the manure spreader. I dont always use it, because I figure I can get it done just as fast by hand. But it does come in handy when there is alot to clean, like in winter, when I have so many horses and donkeys in the barn on nasty days. I have a friend who had a barn cleaner installed last year, and has the cleaner running right thru the middle of her stalls, with a grate over the gutter..my little dickens would be sure to find a way to move the grate and step into the gutter! My gutter is about 8-10"s deep, and we do have grates that fit over the stall door areas, but I dont use them. Mine are use to stepping right over it. :bgrin Ce


----------



## julieb (Oct 29, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> OMG, Julie~~ and to think you live in my neck of the woods. :bgrin Do you know where the PATZ Corp. is in Pound?? :bgrin They make them there. They are expensive, several thousand $$, but we had this installed when we still had our dairy cows. My barn is a remodeled dairy barn, most dairy barns have barn cleaners, we took all the stanchions out of and resurfaced the floor and matted it, and built stalls. Here is a pic of the barn cleaner..if you look close at the floor you will see a gutter that runs in front of the stalls, that gutter has "flites" on it,(if you look really close you can almost see the darker lines in the gutter..those are the flites) so you just need to scrape out the stalls right into the gutter, flip the switch and it goes right out the barn, up a chute type thing, and it gets deposited into the manure spreader. I dont always use it, because I figure I can get it done just as fast by hand. But it does come in handy when there is alot to clean, like in winter, when I have so many horses and donkeys in the barn on nasty days. I have a friend who had a barn cleaner installed last year, and has the cleaner running right thru the middle of her stalls, with a grate over the gutter..my little dickens would be sure to find a way to move the grate and step into the gutter! My gutter is about 8-10"s deep, and we do have grates that fit over the stall door areas, but I dont use them. Mine are use to stepping right over it. :bgrin Ce


[SIZE=14pt]Well Corinne, buckets it will be



: but it was a good thought for a while..that cleaner is for a much larger barn then mine!!!! i bet it was a blessing when it was a dairy barn makes much more sense....i bet it is handy in the winter though for you..Your barn is very nice



: boy would i love a barn like that... i am not formiluar with all of the barn equipment  well thanks for filling me in



:  [/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 29, 2007)

Ce,, I know I have seen your barn before but Wow... I love it!

I just love the nostalgia of it... AND how functional it could be on my property








Are? the ditches on the sides Cement OR in the Dirt?

Is there an angle at which the ditches/gutters flow?

What is at the end of the Ditches/Gutter? for the clean-up ... a BIG hole?

AND... WHY aren't your Critters eating up the Stalls????

The wood in your stalls looks so good??

My Donks are going crazy lately on our Stalls.....Abbie is teaching Zepp to be a "wood chipper"

What can I do about that ???


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Oct 29, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> My barn is a remodeled dairy barn, most dairy barns have barn cleaners, we took all the stanchions out of and resurfaced the floor and matted it, and built stalls. Here is a pic of the barn cleaner..if you look close at the floor you will see a gutter that runs in front of the stalls, that gutter has "flites" on it,(if you look really close you can almost see the darker lines in the gutter..those are the flites) so you just need to scrape out the stalls right into the gutter, flip the switch and it goes right out the barn, up a chute type thing, and it gets deposited into the manure spreader.






Dang, Corinne... I think you give Martha some serious competition in the barn department... WOW!! I love the history of that barn too







JumpinJackFarm said:


> AND... WHY aren't your Critters eating up the Stalls????
> The wood in your stalls looks so good??
> 
> My Donks are going crazy lately on our Stalls.....Abbie is teaching Zepp to be a "wood chipper"
> ...


I have this gut feeling that I'm raising a couple of wood chippers as well



The little stinkers start chomping on their straw bedding (the clean part I hope) *if * (_heaven forbid_) they run out of hay in the night. They don't have access to wood yet but they will... guess we'll see


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 30, 2007)

You guys are funny



Zepp is probably learning to become a wood chipper out of boredom, but I really do doubt THAT guy is ever bored.(at least that what everyone seems to tell me that donks are nortorious for chewing ..out of boredom) He just seems to be extra high energy for a donkey



Do you have vitamin and mineral licks out for them? ...and hey, I own a wood chipper too, whenever Casper is in his stall, unless he has his manger full of hay, you can bet..hes going to be chomping on my stalls. He now get put in one and ONLY one stall at the end of the barn. I figure that way, when he demolishes it. I wont have to hear all the yelling and complaining from Bob that he has to replace boards again...he'll only have one full stall to redo



You really dont want to know what I did for my bad wood chipper do you??? ..Ok, I put HOT SAUCE all over the boards, and they tasted it once and never went back. The hottest I could find





My cleaner gutter is cement, the full barnfloor is cement and my stalls are matted. The gutter isnt angled but the actual cenent floor is at a tiny angle so that when they pee in a stall, the pee will run towards the cleaner, but I use bedding over the mats so it usually soaks up in the bedding.



The end of the barn has a hole cut into the wall about 20"sx20"s, and that has a sliding type of door on it, when the cleaner is running and the door is opened..which it has to be, the flites take the manure out the barn, and up a slide, around the top of the slide and back down the other side..coming back into the barn again. I really like my barn too, and in about 15 years..its going to have its 100 yr old birthday, it was built in 1924. My FIL built it with some neighbors. I will post a pic of it later..of the outside of it. Believe me..NOTHING like Marthas, or I would be saying I will post a pic of our HOME



Now, if you all lived alot closer, you would be more then WELCOME to come to our christmas party, which always ends up with everyone in the barn. My barn gets decorated, and my horses/donkeys each have there own stocking, and a swag hanging from there stall, plus a tree (unlit) up for them. Bob (hubby) usually has the percherons(they belong to a friend, but make our farm there second home alot of times) all harnessed and we go for a long and COLD sleigh ride around the lake, but not really sure what is going on this year yet. But, I know we'll be having our x-mas party! So come on over...Thanks for the compliments on my barn. Ce


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Oct 30, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> our christmas party, which always ends up with everyone in the barn. My barn gets decorated, and my horses/donkeys each have there own stocking, and a swag hanging from there stall, plus a tree (unlit) up for them. Bob (hubby) usually has the percherons(they belong to a friend, but make our farm there second home alot of times) all harnessed and we go for a long and COLD sleigh ride around the lake, but not really sure what is going on this year yet. But, I know we'll be having our x-mas party! So come on over...Thanks for the compliments on my barn. Ce


Wish I did live closer -- sounds like WAY more fun than any Christmas parties in our neck of the woods



I love the whole idea of it ~ that is my kind of party



Please share pictures this year?



We can feel as if we were there





Oh and one more thing about Martha (some of you are thinking



"enough Martha already!" ha) ... she is dressing her donkeys up as DONKEYS for Halloween tomorrow (some French-made donkey costumes, but of course



) I don't know if she will have them on the show but I'll bet at some point she will at least show pictures of her little trick or treaters



I'll keep my eyes peeled


----------

